
Show HN: POS – A basic API to consult Part of Speech of a word - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/pos
======
atum47
A long time ago I was working on a sentence generator. I end up studying
sentence's composition and part of speech. As I was having trouble to find a
free API that would let me consult the POS of a given word, I end up hacking
this one together. When you make a post to the only end point (up to 10
messages) it will return the POS of that word PLUS a suggested word with the
same POS.

let me know if you find this useful.

p.s.: I'll will keep this up until my server can handle the requests. I don't
believe many people would use this, but if they do, I'll have to figure
something else.

------
atum47
If you want to try it out:

curl -X POST -F "msg=today"
[https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php](https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php)

curl -X POST -H "Content-Type: application/json" -d '{"msg":"day"}'
[https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php](https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php)

fetch('[https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php'](https://victorribeiro.com/pos/word.php'),
{ method: "POST", headers: {"Content-Type": "application/json"}, body:
JSON.stringify({msg: "today"}) }). then( r => r.json() ). then( data =>
console.log(data) ). catch( e => console.error(e) )

